# Dealer to avoid



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

If any of you are considering buying a car from Dublin Nissan in Dublin, Georgia, let me encourage you to look somewhere else. They screwed me out of $756 and would do it again if I gave them the chance. I feel it is only fair to warn others.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

can you be a bit more elaborate on what happened?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

This thread should be moved to an appropriate forum since it has nothing to do with NissanPerformanceMag.com.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Coco said:


> This thread should be moved to an appropriate forum since it has nothing to do with NissanPerformanceMag.com.


W3rd to the nerd, big bird.


PS - can you eloborate so you just aren't slandering a dealership and not backing it up with some actual facts? Here's a hint: no explanation = deletion.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

I purchased a Nissan Altima in Georgia, did not find out until later it was a Canadian car. Now the dealer refuses to do any warranty work on the car. I had no idea it came from Canada, about 2000 miles from me. I really would not care where it came from if they would just honor the warranty. The company is now looking into this. Will let you know how I come out.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Thig said:


> I purchased a Nissan Altima in Georgia, did not find out until later it was a Canadian car. Now the dealer refuses to do any warranty work on the car. I had no idea it came from Canada, about 2000 miles from me. I really would not care where it came from if they would just honor the warranty. The company is now looking into this. Will let you know how I come out.


What difference does it make where the car came from?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> What difference does it make where the car came from?


Excuse my ignorance if the answer is obvious.


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

The answer is not obvious at all.  Nissan said they were having trouble with people going to Canada and buying cars, which can be purchased cheaper in Canada, and then bringing them back into the US. To stop this they decided to not honor the warranty if this was done. The problem I have is, I did not know the car came from Canada. My dealer did not tell me.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Thig said:


> The answer is not obvious at all. Nissan said they were having trouble with people going to Canada and buying cars, which can be purchased cheaper in Canada, and then bringing them back into the US. To stop this they decided to not honor the warranty if this was done. The problem I have is, I did not know the car came from Canada. My dealer did not tell me.


So, did they change the speedo to a mph unit?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Man...that sucks. You might have to take some legal action there or something.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I suggest molitov cocktails and a table for two


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

The car had already been converted to mph from km, so I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. I am trying to resolve this within legal means and I hope the manufacturer will do the right thing.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Thig said:


> The car had already been converted to mph from km, so I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary. I am trying to resolve this within legal means and I hope the manufacturer will do the right thing.


 was thew car new or used? i worked at a dealer, we sold 2 canadien cars(here in buffalo t is more commen, in 17 miles away from the border) one the salsman told the customer, a 1999 pathfinder that would have been just in warrenty (57K) the other was a 98 max with 75K out of warrenty, salesman didnt say nothin


i would bitch llike hell, btw, where did you get the 700+ bucks fron, a repair that should have been covered?


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

The car had 253 miles on it when I purchased it. The $700 is from a repair to the front end. The dealer made the repair and then would not release the car until I paid him, that is when he told me the car had no warranty.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

so i am assuming you boght the car thinking it was Brand NEW, not a low miles used car right?


----------



## Thig (Nov 22, 2002)

Yes I bought it thinking it was new. The salesman even apologized later and told me he would never have sold me the car if he new it had no warranty. By the way, what difference should it make? Does a manufacturer not warranty a used car if it is still within the allowable miles and months?


----------



## RiazQureshi (Dec 9, 2011)

SCARBOROUGH NISSAN Service - Stay away from this FRAUDS, SCAM ARTIST 

I brought my car Nissan Altima 2002 2.5 SL to Scarborough Nissan dealer on June 27, 2011 to get my car fixed. They diagnosed the car on June 28, 2011 to find out the problems and charged me $139+ tax for diagnosing the car. They found the problems and qouted me $567.30 with tax (including Dignostic fee) to repair the issues and said the problem will be fixed. I paid the money with good faith. However, when I went there on June 28, 2011 to pick up my car I found that the car had same issues it had before. I told the service advisor (Lany) right away on the same day that my car's problem not been fixed. He advised me to come back in the morning @ 7 am next day June 29 and speak to the service manager (Dan). I went next morning at 7 am and service manager wasn't there and end up with speaking with other services advisor (Anthony), he refused to fix my car and qouted me another $260 for some newly invented issues saying that whatever problem they found earlier after diagnosing the car they fixed it and current issus are different then the previous one. My understanding is they should knew it when they disgnosed the car and should have advised me what adjectly needed to be fixed to ensure car performance and how much would be the total cost in order for me to make an informed decisiion. It seems like they fixed some thing which wasn't broken at all but charged me for that and left the main problem unresolved that I brought the car in for. They are giving me hard time and not fixing my car untill I pay them extra money, neither returning my money back. I found it totally unacceptable and unethical business practice. I am travelling by public transit now and facing lot of troubles since my car is still broken. 

Riaz Qureshi


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And what were these "problems"?
Frogs in the trunk? Flies on the windshield? Poop in the passenger seat?
Quite often...*PEBSWESB*


----------

